# MSN Fehler



## Camô (13. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber frage einfach trotzdem: Ich kann mich seit heute nicht mehr bei msn einloggen und es erscheint der Fehlercode 800488fb. Im Internet fand ich leider keinen Hinweis drauf und den Support habe ich bereits per e-mail kontaktiert. Aber vielleicht hat hier ja Jemand eine Antwort drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Caps-lock (13. August 2010)

> Im Internet fand ich leider keinen Hinweis drauf


Du solltest mal mit dem Fehlercode googlen gehen. Das ist eine gängige Methode das Internet zu durchsuchen.

Bei mir gibts da etwa 1000 Treffer.


----------



## Camô (13. August 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Du solltest mal mit dem Fehlercode googlen gehen. Das ist eine gängige Methode das Internet zu durchsuchen.
> 
> Bei mir gibts da etwa 1000 Treffer.



Ja das hab ich auch versucht. Es gibt andere Fehlercodes, die er mir dann auflistet (zB Datumsänderung). Bei mir kommen dann schon auf der ersten Seite spanische Fragen etc. die mir natürlich nicht weiterhelfen. Das einzige was helfen soll, ist son Programm, was aber um es vollständig nutzen zu können, Geld kostet.


----------



## Asayur (13. August 2010)

Könnte der gleiche sein wie bei mir mal war (weiss ihn leider nicht mehr auswendig), am einfachsten installierst du es neu, das kostet auch kein Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. August 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Könnte der gleiche sein wie bei mir mal war (weiss ihn leider nicht mehr auswendig), am einfachsten installierst du es neu, das kostet auch kein Geld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch schon versucht, hat leider nix geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

